# Calls for a Cause #7



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen, with the blessings of Rodney and Don, I am pleased to announce there is another auction for the Joseph Thomas Foundation. As you all know I won the last auction that Rodney had for the matching set of 4 calls with the laser engraving on them. I can not tell you how nice these calls are, they are simply beautiful. Any way I had all the calls I have won on the auctions lined up on my reloading bench and decided I only needed the four of them. Now what to do with the rest of them? Then it hit me, auction them off for the foundation again. I contacted Rodney who contacted Don and then Rodney called me and said it is OK to have the auction.

So the first set of calls are the ones from the first auction. This is a set made from Jobillo wood from Guatemala.The taller call is a mid range call that sounds real well and blows easy. It is about 3 inches in overall length with a 3/4 open exhaust.

The smaller call is 2 1/2 inches long with a 1/2 exhaust opening. It is a coaxer style call that makes great squeaks or bird sounds. Both calls have very clear grain follows and accent each other well.







​​




​
ALL proceeds will go directly to The Joseph Thomas Foundation. All bids will be posted in the thread to be seen by all. If you are the winner you will proceed to the web site ( http://josephthomasfoundation.org/ ) and go to the donate button on the right side of the page and pay through PayPal. If you do not have a PayPal account please contact Bar-d via pm through our site for mailing information. Make sure to comment you are the winner of the auction on PT. Once Bar-d lets me know payment has been received I will get the calls out via USPS mail. I will contact all winners for their address in order to ship the calls out. Remember this is 100% for charity. Thank you and good luck.

This auction will end on Friday night, 6/7/2013 at 9:00 PM Central Time.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Bid high everyone. This is for the kids.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Excellent.... We used to do the same thing with the 4-H auctions to support the kids... Now we need to get some of that Eastern $$$ (SG) to outbid us

$40.00


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

$45.00 Because


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

What the heck, only 2 bids, come on guys I know you can do better than that..........I think.

Maybe everyone is waiting until the last day.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

$ 60.00 Canadian


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

It is now after 9:00 Central time. This auction is closed.

Hassell has won the auction. PM sent.

Thank you for bidding everyone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

60 loonies Congrats !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> 60 loonies Congrats !


 30 toonies, might have to empty a few garlic powder jars if I'm short!!!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats to hassel on the win! Not sure what a loonie or a toonie are but sounds interesting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

jswift said:


> Congrats to hassel on the win! Not sure what a loonie or a toonie are but sounds interesting.


 When we got rid of the dollar bill and went to a coin someone called it a loonie, hence the 2 dollar bill went south then along came the toonie.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those one dollar actually has a loon stamped into the face.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

congrats hassell on a very nice set of calls!!


----------

